# Deprofundis upset since no one care of the might of Azzaiolo u philistine how dare u?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Azziolo *may be hard to find madrigals cd or lp or rare but i love my Gesualdo \Azziolo LP george Little le petit ensemble vocal.AAzzaiolo musica del vielle schola del bellicissima terra prima del arte del madrigali, bene bene.

What new nothing i spurted a Marlon Brando mustache and bic my head it feel confortable and stylish and worn a beret, euro style =? wild guest hey.. and that it yah.. end of the story, at least Azzaiolo works even if sparse in quantity redeem in quality of works, even so fews we have, aand so little detail we have on him, i quote Françoise Ferrand -musicologist, guide de la musique de la renaissance page 430.

:tiphat:


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

that color font is difficult for me to read


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

^
yes, for me as well. light colours + light backgrounds = eyestrain

Edit: I looked up Azziolo, but my searches turned up zero results. If his music is somewhere it's definitely not on amazon, spotify or youtube. 

Nothing on ebay too. Oh, well.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Highlight the text with your cursor as if to copy it and it will be easy to read. It is hard for anyone to appreciate a composer who is so obscure, so the real problem is that some performing ensembles need to start promoting this music. Then there is the matter of the listener. Many will simply not go into such obscure works.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I think it's Fillippo Azzaiolo you're looking for. De Profundis gets it right in the OP and in his second paragraph.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> I think it's Fillippo Azzaiolo you're looking for.


Yes dear sir, great composer i might had


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I like this man's voice, Marco Beasly






this is the CD it's taken from


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> I like this man's voice, Marco Beasly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quite impressive Mandryka, is this album outt of print or available


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis Azzaiolo [/B said:


> may be hard to find madrigals cd or lp or rare but i love my Gesualdo \Azzaiolo LP george Little le petit ensemble vocal.Azzaiolo musica del vielle schola del bellicissima terra prima del arte del madrigali, bene bene.
> 
> What new nothing i spurted a Marlon Brando mustache and bic my head it feel confortable and stylish and worn a beret, euro style =? wild guest hey.. and that it yah.. end of the story, at least Azzaiolo works even if sparse in quantity redeem in quality of works, even so fews we have, and so little detail we have on him, i quote Françoise Ferrand -musicologist, guide de la musique de la renaissance page 430.
> :tiphat:






Here i try to put it in black and corrected the typos


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> quite impressive Mandryka, is this album outt of print or available


Dunno, you can hear it easily enough on spotify, qobuz etc. It's the sort of voice I like because it's straight, _sans chichi_ I think is the French equivalent of straight, or maybe just _franc_, I'm not sure.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Mandryka's recommendation is Available on Amazon UK for £21. Ouch!

Frottole - Italy, 16th Century (Beasley)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...84d-8286a3530ba1&pf_rd_r=29S80FY5J7GZ9VS7PH1T


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

on canadian amazon £21 new..


----------

